
How to Setup a Middleman Blog on GitHub Pages with One Click - minhajuddin
http://blog.zammu.in/2016/02/05/how-to-setup-a-middleman-blog-on-github-pages-with-one-click/
======
minhajuddin
I am the creator of Zammu and would love to hear your thoughts on this.

